# Aguascalientes



## tjfjrabm

Hi, 
I've been living in Aguascalientes, Aguascalientes for over a year now and still love the city, culture and people. I wonder if there are any organizations or groups or just individuals who live here now and are from the usa? Would appreciate a reply. Thanks to all for this site. Tom


----------



## Balboa

My buddy from high school is in Aguascalientes right now. He's teaching English at a school. He recently came back to the States for a quick visit/job interview. Funny how he told me he made more money when he was 16, but overall he's loving his life down there.


----------



## tjfjrabm

i agree, wages are low but thankfully that is not my concern. i would just like to meet some other expats here. while at the immigration office last year i met a young fellow who had come here to teach english. lost his phone number and i think his name was tom also. he had blondish hair. wonder if it's the same individual. anyway, thanks for the response. this really is a nice colonial city and its people are so nice and the city is so clean. thanks again, tom


----------



## Balboa

tjfjrabm said:


> i agree, wages are low but thankfully that is not my concern. i would just like to meet some other expats here. while at the immigration office last year i met a young fellow who had come here to teach english. lost his phone number and i think his name was tom also. he had blondish hair. wonder if it's the same individual. anyway, thanks for the response. this really is a nice colonial city and its people are so nice and the city is so clean. thanks again, tom


My buddy's name is not Tom. But he's a rather short, fit guy with blondish hair. The ladys love him because he looks like Justin Timberlake.


----------



## tjfjrabm

Balboa said:


> My buddy's name is not Tom. But he's a rather short, fit guy with blondish hair. The ladys love him because he looks like Justin Timberlake.


Thanks for your reply. I haven't run into Justin since L.A. and I doubt he is spending the springtime here. lol Thanks again for your reply. The San Marcos Fair begins, I believe on the 16th of this month, and will bring hundreds of thousands of people into the city. It was wonderful last year and this year will be spectacular. If you get the opportunity, check it out on the internet. Thanks again for being so kind in your response. Tom


----------



## AdinaFromBC

*Anyone living in Aguascalientes?*

I'm hoping to get a social group together in Aguascalientes. I've searched online and can't seem to find any English speaking groups already in place, so I thought I'd start one. A city with over 600,000 people in it has to have a few expats that want to hang out me. :eyebrows:


----------



## cosmic93

AdinaFromBC said:


> I'm hoping to get a social group together in Aguascalientes. I've searched online and can't seem to find any English speaking groups already in place, so I thought I'd start one. A city with over 600,000 people in it has to have a few expats that want to hang out me. :eyebrows:


Hey . I don't live in Aguascalientes but I'm pretty sure I'll be moving there soon. I would appreciate it if you could answer a few questions and tell me how living in Aguascalientes has been so far


----------



## ptrichmondmike

AdinaFromBC said:


> I'm hoping to get a social group together in Aguascalientes. I've searched online and can't seem to find any English speaking groups already in place, so I thought I'd start one. A city with over 600,000 people in it has to have a few expats that want to hang out me. :eyebrows:


I'd like to know...why Aguascalientes? I don't know the town at all, so I'm curious.

And I hope you do find a simpatico circle of friends and acquaintances there!


----------



## travelinhobo

Lived there back in 2005-06. Very few foreigners were there. You might have to go the English schools in the northern zone and ask around. Otherwise, it's just all Japanese with Nissan.


----------



## BellaOropeza

*Hello*

Hey i will be moving in to Aguascalientes maybe we an hang out and actually get a social group let me know ill add yo to my FB


----------



## BellaOropeza

*Hello*

Hello i am moving back to Aguascalientes i am from usa maybe we can hang out and make a social group that will be fun


----------



## cuylers5746

AdinaFromBC said:


> I'm hoping to get a social group together in Aguascalientes. I've searched online and can't seem to find any English speaking groups already in place, so I thought I'd start one. A city with over 600,000 people in it has to have a few expats that want to hang out me. :eyebrows:


Hi Adina;

We're going to stop in there for a day or two on our way to Florida for the Holidays. What's your favorite "insider" things do to there and favorite restaurants and why?

Is it just anywhere, or Is there some special liquor store I might have to visit to buy that fantastic
Liquor de Guayaba. We bought 4 bottles on the highway Guad. >Zacatecas near Aguascalientes and we're hooked, but can't buy it here on the west coast. I want to stock up.

Cuyler


----------



## BellaOropeza

*Hell*

Ill be moving to AGuascaliente maybe we can hang out and make a social group let me know


----------



## Noah

Hello I live in Aguascalientes too and I was also wondering if there was an orginazation like that so if you found one please get in contact with me via private message because I would love to meet English speaking people here and if you didn't find one we should start our own


----------



## Noah

Hello my name is Edgar just wanted to know if you ever got the group together I would love to hang out with English speaking people here in Aguascalientes so if you could get in contact with me via private message I would appreciate it


----------



## TundraGreen

Moderator's note:

There were two concurrent threads on Aquascalientes. It seemed confusing to me, so I merged them into this thread.


----------



## Jetadore Lamour

*Hello everyone*

I am from Mexico but I've lived in Texas for many years and now I am back in Mexico indefinitely, but i miss having real English conversations, I know it sounds horrible but sometimes I just feel so out of place.... anyways I am hoping to make new friends... I live in San Luis Potosi but I am looking to relocate to Aguascalientes.


----------



## Noah

Jetadore Lamour said:


> I am from Mexico but I've lived in Texas for many years and now I am back in Mexico indefinitely, but i miss having real English conversations, I know it sounds horrible but sometimes I just feel so out of place.... anyways I am hoping to make new friends... I live in San Luis Potosi but I am looking to relocate to Aguascalientes.


IT doesn't sound horrible in all honesty I feel the same way I feel like I'm not from here (Mexico) or there (the US) its lonely in the middle sometimes. But I you move to Aguascalientes you could always have a good English coversation with me


----------



## Jetadore Lamour

*Hello again*

Hi well I was wondering if there were any groups of people meeting in aguascalientes?


----------



## Longford

If you scroll down the list of discussions you will find one for Aguascalientes with recent contributions.


----------



## Benlucasgarcia

Hello, yes I am new to Aguascalientes too, I am an English teacher at UAA and this is my first semester in town. If you would like to hang out, speak some English or Spanish, you can text me on my mexican telcell: 449.116.5547, and we could meet up in the Centro somewhere. If you don't have a Mexican cel then just lemme know here how you would like to be in contact.  Hope you are doing alright.

-Ben


----------



## Jetadore Lamour

*Thanks*



Noah said:


> IT doesn't sound horrible in all honesty I feel the same way I feel like I'm not from here (Mexico) or there (the US) its lonely in the middle sometimes. But I you move to Aguascalientes you could always have a good English coversation with me




Well thank you now i don't feel so bad... lol... you nailed it!!! I would actually enjoy that... thanks..


----------



## Jetadore Lamour

Benlucasgarcia said:


> Hello, yes I am new to Aguascalientes too, I am an English teacher at UAA and this is my first semester in town. If you would like to hang out, speak some English or Spanish, you can text me on my mexican telcell: 449.116.5547, and we could meet up in the Centro somewhere. If you don't have a Mexican cel then just lemme know here how you would like to be in contact.  Hope you are doing alright.
> 
> -Ben




Hi and welcome!! You're lucky to live in Aguascalientes, I live in the San Luis Potosi borderline (about an hour and a half from there) and I come back and forth often to Aguascalientes (trying to relocate), if you ever feel the need for ice cream I can point you to a really good place there and if you ever wanna have a conversation let me now... I dont have a telcell (i have movistar) but either way its nice to make some friends.

Deya.


----------



## Benlucasgarcia

*Ice Cream*

Deya,

Yes, text me when you are in town next and we can find that icecream place you mentioned.

thanks

-ben


----------



## mnavarro

For those of you that live in Aguascalientes, I'm moving with my buddy there for 6 months or more. We're debating the area that we want to live in and I'm honing in on the area surrounding Colosio. I'm using Vivastreet dot com dot mx to check out houses. Essentially I'm looking for a place that's walking distance to parks/cafes etc and looking for places 10,000 pesos or less. There's one house I'm looking at in Punta de Campestre but I can't locate it on a map. Using streetview on google maps gives you almost the feeling you can walk around.

Hopefully you will have some tips about some good areas. My order of preference is closeness to stuff (golf, fitness clubs, cafe/restaurants), walking distance to parks, security.


----------



## jwd52

Hi all. I don't currently live in Aguascalientes but there's a strong possibility that I'll be moving there next year as long as I can find some way to support myself there. I'm a native English speaker from the United States and I speak decent Spanish--though I fear not well enough to fit in professionally in most industries upon my arrival. I'll be graduating from university this coming June and after this is when I would potentially be heading down there.

My question for anybody who's more knowledgable than me and willing to answer is this: how easy do you think it would be for me to find a job in Aguascalientes? The obvious idea is to teach English--is there a demand for this in Aguascalientes, being that I'm a college-educated native speaker but without any special training in the field?

This is something that I really want to make happen but I need some help and I don't know where to turn. Any recommendations would be _highly_ appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Longford

jwd52 said:


> Hi all. I don't currently live in Aguascalientes but there's a strong possibility that I'll be moving there next year as long as I can find some way to support myself there. I'm a native English speaker from the United States and I speak decent Spanish--though I fear not well enough to fit in professionally in most industries upon my arrival. I'll be graduating from university this coming June and after this is when I would potentially be heading down there.
> 
> My question for anybody who's more knowledgable than me and willing to answer is this: how easy do you think it would be for me to find a job in Aguascalientes? The obvious idea is to teach English--is there a demand for this in Aguascalientes, being that I'm a college-educated native speaker but without any special training in the field?
> 
> This is something that I really want to make happen but I need some help and I don't know where to turn. Any recommendations would be _highly_ appreciated. Thanks so much!


There are probably a couple or several companies which provide English language training to employees/management at the internationally-owned auto plants and suppliers located in Aguascalientes. Though, I don't have any 'lead' for you to follow. Other than that possibility, and without knowing more about you and your abilities/strengths ... I don't think it's going to be easy to find work.

Before delving too much more deeply into the possible move, make certain you've read and understood the immigration requirements. If you don't have a job commitment before you arrive it's possible you won't qualify for a visa to reside in Mexico. 

I was in Aguascalientes in August last year and I liked the city and the 'vibe.' Quite, but not too quiet. A mad-house at the time it hosts Mexico's largest state fair. Absolutely huge event.

If you haven't yet done so, you might want to visit the Dave's ESL Cafe Mexico Job website where teachers of English in Mexico engage is pretty good discussions. I believe there's at least one person who regularly contributes who is working in Aguascalientes, or who has, and who might offer some good advice. Why not cross-post your questions there. Here's a link: Dave's ESL Cafe - Mexico

Best of luck!


----------



## darrellk

I have been visiting AGS for about 15 years, my wife is from there and her family lives there. We may be moving down next year if everything works out as I plan. 

As for a job the new Nissan plant is going to open in November I believe and it is huge!

Great city but I like the small towns outside the city like a small colonial named Punuelas (sp) by the airport. 

GL and maybe we'll meet some day!


----------



## KChrisC

Hello,

My family and I moved to Aguascalientes just over two years ago. North of the Rio I had two computer businesses, one supporting small businesses and individuals at their locations, and a store that catered to same at our site.

Since moving here I have done some IT support, but my wife and I own and run an Internet cafe/store near where we live. We are also starting up a simple English school because of the incessant demand to "be taught by a ******."

Anyways, if you live in or near Aguas. please let me know, as I would love to speak with those from home, about home and living in Mexico, and even computers if so inclined. I would even enjoy speaking to a Mexican who would like to share some about their country and/or city.

Contact: me via this forum < snip>
Adios

Sincerely,

K. Chris Caldwell


----------



## AlanMexicali

KChrisC said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family and I moved to Aguascalientes just over two years ago. North of the Rio I had two computer businesses, one supporting small businesses and individuals at their locations, and a store that catered to same at our site.
> 
> Since moving here I have done some IT support, but my wife and I own and run an Internet cafe/store near where we live. We are also starting up a simple English school because of the incessant demand to "be taught by a ******."
> 
> Anyways, if you live in or near Aguas. please let me know, as I would love to speak with those from home, about home and living in Mexico, and even computers if so inclined. I would even enjoy speaking to a Mexican who would like to share some about their country and/or city.
> 
> Contact: me via this forum < snip>
> Adios
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> K. Chris Caldwell


My wife and I visit a best friend who has a 1 year work contract in Aguascalientes so the next time we go, during the week as he drives home [SLP] on the weekends, I will look you up. Alan


----------



## KChrisC

AlanMexicali said:


> My wife and I visit a best friend who has a 1 year work contract in Aguascalientes so the next time we go, during the week as he drives home [SLP] on the weekends, I will look you up. Alan


Alan,

My wife and look forward to meeting you and your wife.

Sincerely,

K. Chris Caldwell


----------



## Samf

I'm visiting here until the 14th. I will be moving back here at the end of December. It would be nice to meet a person that is fluent in English. < >


----------



## Isla Verde

Samf said:


> I'm visiting here until the 14th. I will be moving back here at the end of December. It would be nice to meet a person that is fluent in English. < >


Please check out Forum Rule #4: Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members' personal information on the site without their permission. Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, *facebook*, skype, twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Samf

Oops, sorry


----------



## Samf

Did you start a group?


----------



## Isla Verde

Samf said:


> Oops, sorry


Don't worry about it and welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## Eross25

*please do!*



AdinaFromBC said:


> I'm hoping to get a social group together in Aguascalientes. I've searched online and can't seem to find any English speaking groups already in place, so I thought I'd start one. A city with over 600,000 people in it has to have a few expats that want to hang out me. :eyebrows:


and keep me posted!


----------



## Shendricks

*Aguas Group?*

Did anyone start a group? I'd love to join, I'm moving there in Sept. with my family.


----------



## chandurr

Hi Adena

I am moving to Augascalientes from South Africa in December 2016. I am wondering if you have managed to get a group of English speaking expats together. I am really concerned I will never ever get to speak to anyone as I am only starting to learn Spanish in sept 2016 and I have heard that not many people speak English. Help!


----------



## chandurr

*New to AGS*



tjfjrabm said:


> Hi,
> I've been living in Aguascalientes, Aguascalientes for over a year now and still love the city, culture and people. I wonder if there are any organizations or groups or just individuals who live here now and are from the usa? Would appreciate a reply. Thanks to all for this site. Tom


Hi,

I am moving to Augascalientes in December 2016. I would really like to meet up with English speaking people as I only start to learn Spanish in Sept 2016. Are there any expat groups that you are aware of? Thanks
Chan


----------



## chandurr

*Expat group*



Eross25 said:


> and keep me posted!


Hi Adina

I am moving to AGS in December 2016 and I was wondering if you managed to start an expat group. If so I would love to get in contact with you/the group. Thanks
Chan


----------



## arithons

I'm originally from South Africa - about 2 hours away from Aguascalientes. Why did you choose AGS ? Most Saffa's head straight to the coast or one of the main cities in Mexico ...


----------



## chandurr

Hi thanks so much for replying. My husband is from Germany and works for Mercedes benzene. He has worked in RSA as an expat for a long time. Ags has just opened a merc plant and he signed up for a new 3 year contract. Really nervous don't know a word of spanish accept ola:joy::joy:
Where do you live...how come mexico?


----------



## arithons

chandurr said:


> Hi thanks so much for replying. My husband is from Germany and works for Mercedes benzene. He has worked in RSA as an expat for a long time. Ags has just opened a merc plant and he signed up for a new 3 year contract. Really nervous don't know a word of spanish accept ola:joy::joy:
> Where do you live...how come mexico?


I'm in San Luis Potosi. My wife is from here so ... here we are.
Would prefer to be by the beach. Mexico is huge diverse country. Some really nice places. For a 3 year stint, I think it will be grand. Come over, learn the language (I still haven't!).

SLP also has a large auto industry now. Apparently there are a few expats here, but it sounds like AGS is starting to boom so I hope you run in to more English speakers than I have.


----------



## chandurr

Where are you from in rsa? How long have u been in mexico? Promise it's not 20 ?
We leave in 2 weeks from rsa to get our residence visas in mex city. Should take a few weeks. Then I fly back until the kids finish school my hubby stays. I join end of the year ...
I really hope I meet some English speaking people ..someone from rsa to have a good ol braai with wud be great :meat_on_bone:oultry_leg:


----------



## arithons

chandurr said:


> Where are you from in rsa? How long have u been in mexico? Promise it's not 20 ?
> We leave in 2 weeks from rsa to get our residence visas in mex city. Should take a few weeks. Then I fly back until the kids finish school my hubby stays. I join end of the year ...
> I really hope I meet some English speaking people ..someone from rsa to have a good ol braai with wud be great :meat_on_bone:oultry_leg:


Originally from Cape Town. Moved to London for a good few years and been in Mexico for the last ... almost 7 years now. 
English speakers I'm sure you will fine. Someone from SA ... unlikely. But there is a facebook page called South African's Living in Mexico where you can be in contact with any South African's who are part of the group and may live near. There are some living in Guadalajara.
How old are the kids ? You will be arriving in the middle of the school year here (New school year is just starting), but it's an excellent opportunity for them to learn Spanish as well!


----------



## chandurr

I was born in Cape Town and grew up in Wellington on a farm. Only came to east london a little while ago because the merc factory is here. My son is finishing matric and my daughter grade 10...oy makes me sound old! Thanks for the tip regarding the Facebook sight. Do u know the tefl course...teach English as a foreign language. Thinking of doing that so I can get to meet the locals as well. How old are your kids and how many do you have? Did u enjoy london...travelled around Europe and middle east when I was in my 20's really enjoyed that but England never really drew me I can get an ancestoral working visa because my dad has a British passport but like I said never really drew me. Where else have u been? States? I hear the beaches in mexico are really amazing! My sister lives in Canada with her family for the last 14 years...OK now u know my history. Ok the good side:smiley::smiley::smiley:


----------



## arithons

chandurr said:


> I was born in Cape Town and grew up in Wellington on a farm. Only came to east london a little while ago because the merc factory is here. My son is finishing matric and my daughter grade 10...oy makes me sound old! Thanks for the tip regarding the Facebook sight. Do u know the tefl course...teach English as a foreign language. Thinking of doing that so I can get to meet the locals as well. How old are your kids and how many do you have? Did u enjoy london...travelled around Europe and middle east when I was in my 20's really enjoyed that but England never really drew me I can get an ancestoral working visa because my dad has a British passport but like I said never really drew me. Where else have u been? States? I hear the beaches in mexico are really amazing! My sister lives in Canada with her family for the last 14 years...OK now u know my history. Ok the good side:smiley::smiley::smiley:


I have 2 boys - 13 & 7. Yes, I do know the TEFL course(haven't done it). I think it's great if you have it. But often just knowing the language will get you a job (ive been offered a few). I do think it's a good way to meet people. I guess i should look for a Spanish class i can go to here so I can meet all the (Apparent) expats that live here! My humour just doesn't translate well into Spanish! Yes, I liked London, but found it a bit claustrophobic with kids so we moved over here. Beaches here are great!(But quite far for me) Been to USA - Texas, and Spain & France. Loved them all! But it's different holidaying to living. Everywhere has it's pro's and cons.


----------



## chandurr

This is one of my concerns that my humour will be lost on the many. I also have the added advantage of this happening in the German community which I will now become a part of. :fearful: I told my husband I am convinced God has a sense of humour. ..I spend 5 years learning german just to be shipped of to a spanish speaking country. So the beaches are pretty far from both our towns? How long drive /aeroplane are ww looking at. So not taking a picnic basket to the beach for the day:blush:
Did you enjoy the places u went to in usa or to loud and big? I'm keen to check it out. What passport do u have...Can't be a rsa one...far to many visas required to even keep up!


----------



## arithons

chandurr said:


> This is one of my concerns that my humour will be lost on the many. I also have the added advantage of this happening in the German community which I will now become a part of. :fearful: I told my husband I am convinced God has a sense of humour. ..I spend 5 years learning german just to be shipped of to a spanish speaking country. So the beaches are pretty far from both our towns? How long drive /aeroplane are ww looking at. So not taking a picnic basket to the beach for the day:blush:
> Did you enjoy the places u went to in usa or to loud and big? I'm keen to check it out. What passport do u have...Can't be a rsa one...far to many visas required to even keep up!


Ja, no beaches I'm afraid. Takes me around 9 hrs drive to get to Vallarta. should be closer for you - 6-7hrs maybe. But there is more to Mexico than the beaches. Flying tends to be overpriced and - for me at least - you tend to have to fly to Mexico City first. Driving is good, the highway are similar to SA. 
Texas was lovely. I really enjoyed San Antonio and Houston and didn't find them overbearing at all. Lot of parks and open spaces which I enjoy. I'm on a British passport now so no problems with visa's at all.


----------



## chandurr

America sounds like I will really enjoy it..I like pretty places...like home. I really love rsa it's so beautiful! I am looking forward to mexican beaches but 7 hours is really long. Will have to be more than a weekend. I look up south africans in mexico on Facebook. Sent a request to join. Got to take my daughter to a school dance. < > Thanks for the chats appreciate it


----------



## Isla Verde

chandurr said:


> America sounds like I will really enjoy it..I like pretty places...like home. I really love rsa it's so beautiful! I am looking forward to mexican beaches but 7 hours is really long. Will have to be more than a weekend. I look up south africans in mexico on Facebook. Sent a request to join. Got to take my daughter to a school dance. <snip > Thanks for the chats appreciate it


Forum Rule #4: *Please keep personal information personal.* Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members' personal information on the site without their permission. Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, facebook, skype, twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection.


----------



## chandurr

Gosh so sorry!


----------



## MarshaW.

I am from the USA and have been living in Ecuador since 2012 and plan to move to Aguascalientes Aug 2017. Would love to hear from expats from the US or Canada who live there.


----------



## chandurr

Hi I'm not from us or Canada but from RSA. wud enjoy getting together for a cup of coffee . Let me know if you'd like to meet up .


----------



## Isla Verde

chandurr said:


> Gosh so sorry!


No problem. 

Here's a link to all of the Expat Forum's rules and regs: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## zapancho

travelinhobo said:


> Lived there back in 2005-06. Very few foreigners were there. You might have to go the English schools in the northern zone and ask around. Otherwise, it's just all Japanese with Nissan.


There are thousands of foreigners in Aguascalientes. They are majority Japanese working at Nissan and their families.


----------



## citlali

So are there any good japanese restaurant catering to the Japanese expats?


----------



## xicacafe

Hello, looking for expats in Aguascalientes....just wondering if you are still in the city.


----------

